# Cheetos Bike



## Boris (Nov 24, 2017)

Nope! Not even for $50 Vince. Wouldn't even make a difference if it did have the front "fender".
https://portland.craigslist.org/mlt/bik/d/cheeto-bike-20-wheels/6399290421.html


----------



## tripple3 (Nov 24, 2017)

to archive pics


----------



## vincev (Nov 24, 2017)

How could a person lose the front fender !! A sacrilege !!


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 24, 2017)

vincev said:


> How could a person lose the front fender !! A sacrilege !!




Isn't a Cheetos bike eatable?


----------



## Boris (Nov 24, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> Isn't a Cheetos bike eatable?



Eatable? Yep, Vince has already downed 3 of 'em, and I suspect as you do, that's what's happened to the front fender on the one that's being advertised.


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 24, 2017)

Incredible machine!

and almost as rare as the Purple Panther and Grape Krate

and I believe these bikes were indeed edible

and I suspect that the owner did in fact begin the task as 
evidenced by the missing front fender...


----------



## tanksalot (Nov 25, 2017)

As much as I’m not a fan of that Bike . If it was Local I’d grab it for $50 bucks just for a rider for the kids. But that fender missing is a big deal .


----------



## rrtbike (Nov 25, 2017)

The a said it WAS her husbands???  Hmmmm....


----------

